# Easy CiD popup removal



## froedge (May 27, 2007)

http://cidhelp.com/

This is the parent site for the (No Lop) uninstall program.

No HJT logs, no technical wrangling. Just click the link, and if you don't know where LOP is hiding, click the part that says you don't know which bundled software installed the darn CiD thing in the first place.

The whole thing took me about 3 minutes to free my computer of CiD pop-ups.

I had tried BitDefender, Adaware (Lavasoft), SpyBot, Avast, AVG, and CCleaner. The only help I got was from the sneaks that put it there in the first place!

froedge


----------

